# what is the age and dayjob of our fellow EDers here.



## justchecking (Jul 24, 2005)

after hanging out here for past couple of months I am getting curious as to what other EDers do in as their day job. Let me start with myself. please reply in the format of job/age.

Software engineer/35.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

Lead Programmer/Analyst / 31 next week


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

Validation Engineer / 33


----------



## brian545 (Apr 8, 2005)

Economics Eastern Europe Ph.D./46 :angel:


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

Chemical engineer/26


----------



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

Another geek; Software engineer/35:

http://dotnetworkaholic.com/


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

Another geek.. s/w engineer. 31


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

Contractor/Older than everyone who has posted ahead of me.


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

Aerospace Engineer, 42


----------



## Ellington (May 18, 2005)

teacher/musician 28...............1st ED coming 11/21/05!


----------



## ATC BMW (May 25, 2005)

Air Traffic Controller/32


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Senior Technical Planner (Aircraft Maintenance)/48


----------



## carland (Oct 6, 2005)

Project Manager / 36


----------



## ska (Sep 20, 2005)

Tech Support 31


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

I sell San Diego real estate (Coldwell Banker)/46


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

high school teacher - 31


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

C-130 Flight Engineer / 39


----------



## eimSD (Feb 22, 2005)

Tax software programmer/analyst / 44.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Real Estate Broker/Investor 22


----------



## robertbobw (Aug 5, 2005)

Retired/Consultant/66


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Software Engineer/43

I haven't done an ED yet, but may for my next Bimmer.


----------



## saurav27 (Sep 1, 2005)

Another IT guy here ...!! 

Lead Performance Engineer / 27 / Boston


----------



## EDROOKIE (Aug 23, 2005)

Orthopaedic Surgeon & Sports Medicine Specialist / 35


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Sr Software Consultant/31


----------



## SoCal Scott (Mar 2, 2005)

Television Editor/Deputy Sheriff (how's THAT for a combo?)/26


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Chief analyst at research/industry analyst firm (focusing on knowledge sharing and collaboration tools) and author (The History of Photography, "a best book of the year" (New York Times) and Managing the Knowledge Workforce (hot off the press). Age 40.


----------



## MIZ325 (Oct 5, 2005)

Product Manager at a Telecom Company / 33


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Jspira said:


> Chief analyst at research/industry analyst firm (focusing on knowledge sharing and collaboration tools) and author (The History of Photography, "a best book of the year" (New York Times) and Managing the Knowledge Workforce (hot off the press). Age 40.


Uhm, you didn't answer in the correct format!  :rofl:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Signal Integrity/Electromagnetics Compatibility Engineer/36 or
SI/EMC Engineer/36


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

Sales manager for Europe / 32


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Project Manager/41


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Administrative Assistant/Mechanic on the weekends/22. How do you like that combo? The people at my regular job find it hard to believe that I work on cars. Maybe it's the whole pretty boy look.


----------



## florinus (Sep 10, 2005)

Net admin/deployment "engineer" 25 IT geek after dark


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

Director, Software Development / 47


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

accountant/23


----------



## 34Three (May 21, 2005)

CPG Marketing Manager / 30! , imean 330i


----------



## bjacques (Feb 18, 2005)

WAN Engineer / 27
Geeks rule!!!


----------



## jackie (May 11, 2005)

Interesting thread!

Jonathan: I did a little Google and Amazon research about your book, etc. I'm impressed.

Teacher/57 (a very youthful 57  ) Husband's a software engineer for Apple.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Software engineer / 22


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Uhm, you didn't answer in the correct format!  :rofl:


True, true, but I am the only one with fanmail in the thread. :angel:


----------



## cobrapilot (Oct 11, 2005)

Commercial Airline Sales/60

Picked up X3 3.1 9/1/05, toured Italy, shipped home 9/18/05, car arrived in CA 10/15/05. Now waiting for arrival in Seattle :dunno:


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Casino Operations Sr. Director / 49


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Senior software developer, 38.


----------



## josowski (Aug 1, 2004)

Account Manager/55
2004 M-3 (looking forward to a 2007 M-3) :thumbup:


----------



## blitzteufelchen (Sep 24, 2005)

Cardiologist, 36


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Real Estate (European) Investment Fund Manager


----------



## justchecking (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow ! People really seem to come here from all walks of life. Anyways folks, I am done. This whole experience is over. I got the car redelivered last Wednesday. My dealer (BMW Concord) was really cool. They asked me to fax gerling insurance and fixed the scratch on the wheel. So I did not really have to do anything at all. Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*NorCAl*

Lived in Alamo for 26 years and owned Mercs. Love the Bay area, hate the traffic.


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

justchecking said:


> Wow ! People really seem to come here from all walks of life. Anyways folks, I am done. This whole experience is over. I got the car redelivered last Wednesday. ...


I hope the whole experience is actually just getting started :thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Aged*

Company Manager and just an OLD FART. 63

Arrived Munich today for ED. Weather sucks but...who cares! :angel:


----------



## saurav27 (Sep 1, 2005)

27 year Performance Lead/ Analyst in Boston


----------

